# green pennywort growing roots up and down allover



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

my green penny wort is shooting white roots out of all the main stems, top to bottom. I am running 1.25wpg until friday and a generic fert until then as well, what could be causing it? oh and diy co2 as well

Regards Darren


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds to me like they're happy!? :mrgreen:


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thats cool then....


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes that normal for hydrocotyle, at each leaf it grows roots. This is how it can creep along the bottom, or as a floating plant


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Robert, 

What is the plant behind and to the left of the Pennywort?

thanx


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Robert,

that is not the plant I was sold as green pennywort, the picture below (of which i apologise for the quality it is severely cropped) this is the plant sold to be as green pennywort

Regards Darren


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Stem plants do that..........shoot out 'aerial roots'.
I believe there are several types of Pennywort. The first picture is of (I believe) Brazilian Pennywort/Hydrocotyle leucocephala (sp?).


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Newt, thats "Watersprite", Ceratopteris, an Indian water fern. Duzzy, your plant looks like Bacopa australis which is still new to the hobby in this country. In Australia the common names could be different


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks, I thought so.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for that, looking at some pictures of Bacopa australis I would agree, its beautiful really is and cant wait to get more light from what i read with higher light it stays lower.

Regards Darren


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Bacopa? How about _Lysimachia nummularia_?
Grows emersed as a ground cover in damp situations, such as at the edge of a pond.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

This is Bacopa australis:










This is Lysimachia


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

mine looks like bacopa australis the other looks too yellow


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You have the "green Loydella" Robert is showing the "golden Loydella", a color variety. The veination of the leaves is different in Lysimachia than in Baccpa. In Lysimachia, the veins coming off of the midrib are prominent and furrowed.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Its spelled LLoydiella, and now you are really going to confuse him! Nobody uses the name Lloydiella except Florida Aquatic Nurseries! I'm surprised you have even heard the name before. In Europe Lysimachia is called Creeping Jenny. If this is Lysimachia, then in Australia it is beng called Pennywort. Thats a lot of names for one plant! The green version is a light green and can still get almost yellow in color. What did you do to my picture?


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

I have to say that Lysimachia doesnt really look like my plant.... and the pic didnt show for me until i hit refresh


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> What did you do to my picture?


The Lysimachia picture wasn't showing, so I went to the site and copied the image location and pasted that in.

I am 100% certain that Duzzy has the green Lysimachia nummularia if he has the plant shown in his picture.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry to hijack the thread but I just noticed taht first picture of the pennywort planted along the bottom. I have always grown it floating on top of the tank. How hard is it to get it to stay down? Do I just bury a section of stem?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Are you sure you are growing Lysimachia floating? I know that Hemianthus micranthemoides does well floating, but I didn't know that Lysimachia could.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

It is the same plant from Robert Hudson's first photo. Brazilian Pennywort?

As this was a hitchhiker plant, I never have been fully aware of its real name. And it grows incredibly well floating, in fact it grows right out of my tank and down to the floor (it is pruned at the moment).


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If it grows all the way down to the floor, I doubt it is Hemianthus. If it is Lysimachia, that it grows well floating is an interesting thing to know. That means that Lysimachia is very good at extracting iron from the water.

Hemianthus (picture from plantfinder):









Lysimachia (picture from plantfinder. This is the golden variety):


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry, this is the plant I am referring to.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

He switched gears here Paul, TKOS is talking about Hydrocotyle now. Yes, hydrocotyle can grow either floating or on the substrate.

It actually makes more sense if Duzzys plant is Lysimachia since they are calling it "Green" pennywort and Lysimachia has a green and yellow version, where as the Bacopa is just Bacopa. If it only came in one color I don't think they would call it "green". I think Paul is right Duzzy!

This is why some people are such sticklers about using proper names instead of common ones... I'm getting a head ache!


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Robert.....then thats the name I will go with  thanks all


----------

